# How soon should AF arrive? Got BFN Monday



## Jennycats (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

I got a BFN on Monday, Day 9 of a Blast transfer of my first ICSI treatment. We are still getting over the disappointment however is not helping that still not had AF.

Can anyone advise me when this should come? I stopped the cyclogest on Monday morning and don't have any pregnancy symptons but still not had my AF. 

Any advise would be really appreciated.
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

So sorry you got a bfn hun, it's very stressfull and upsetting when a/f doesn't show up straight after a bfn isn't it. i know i just wanted her to rear her ugly head so i could accept that tx hadn't worked and start to move on, but unfortunately as far as i know the cyclogest can make af quite late, so try not to worry (easier said than done) 

sending you lots of   

pam xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I replied to your post on Peer Support...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86642.0

Take care 
Natasha


----------

